# Whats wrong with Kody?



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody can be sleeping and all at once he jumps up, like someone stuck him with a pin, and runs under the bed .... or runs and then sits.... he had a normal poop this morning so I don't know what it could be.... does anyone's dog do this??

they both have VET appts this SAT but would like to have some ideas before discussing this 'issue' with her.

suggestions??


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the only thing that comes to mind that I can possibly think of is that maybe he has an itch ? I think I read before that you said you thought he may have allergies ? so, it may not be that, but maybe that could be it ??? 

does he scratch after he wakes up ?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a chi that has FOCAL epilepsy (no seizures). She 'sees things' that aren't there. She has what I call 'panic attacks'. She can be sleeping or resting, and all of a sudden she jumps up, with the tail tucked and runs away, as if she is being chased. This is all being controlled with phenobarbital and potassium bromide. Rarely happens now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Many years ago I had a terrier who would wake suddenly and show aggression. He would go from flat out asleep to jumping in the air to bite. A few minutes later he would 'come to' and be very sorry for what he had done. The vets diagnosed him with an enlarged heart, and believed his episodes were caused by pain. I wonder if it is also a pain response in Kody but he runs rather than attacks due to his temperament. I hope you can get some definitive answers.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the suggestions.... I do know I have seen Kody 'biting the air'.... like there is a flying bug he is trying to catch.... I will discuss the epilepsy with the VET for sure...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Could it be anal glands ?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

anal glands........ never thought of that one........ I guess it could be....
I have lots of questions for this SAT....

I know his 'air biting' isn't often and I may not have seen the bugs.... but will discuss for sure...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

or just regular nightmares?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has this when she has problems with her anal glands. She will be sleeping and all of a sudden jump up and run. It really scared me for awhile until I noticed once that she looked back at her bum when she did it. When I took her to the vet, her glands were as full as can be. From now on, we're making sure we add extra fibre to her diet.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

its sounding more and more like his Anal glands....he doesn't have to be asleep to do the 'jump and run' thing... 

I'll see if the VET can express them


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Same as Krystal,i add(tree bark powder ) no more anal problems for Lily Keep us updated Jan


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

tree bark powder?? guess I will look this up...thanks.....

I feed him Stella & Chewys Venison/beef and Natures Recipe-venison(Grain free).... I thought he would be getting everything he needed thru those but I can see now that maybe he needs more...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Tree bark powder contains Slippery Elm, which is a great supplement for digestive health


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what it can be, but I just wanted to say I hope whatever it is goes away!! Let us know what the vet says! Kisses for Kody!! 😘

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also more bone content helps. Maybe give him a raw bone to chew on?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about Kody...hope it's nothing to serious to deal with....
Interesting to read about the tree bark powder..


----------

